# Screen time snooping



## mumofthree86 (Mar 3, 2020)

I have been suspicious of someone using my iPhone and so I went back through screen time and found a site I have no idea of? What is this? Is it possible someone is tracking or snooping something on my phone?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I am not sure, but I suspect there should be more than just the domain name if its a website.

Do you have an icon like that on your iphone desktop?


----------



## mumofthree86 (Mar 3, 2020)

An icon like what? Sorry I don’t quite understand. My iPhone screen? Or on the computer?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

mumofthree86 said:


> An icon like what? Sorry I don't quite understand. My iPhone screen? Or on the computer?


On your phone. The screentime is showing apps that are being used (or at least that's all I see on mine... i don't see websites)


----------

